# Kioti vs Deere



## cromo900

Hi, 

New member here looking to get my first big (small) tractor. After countless hours online reading reviews and visiting 7 different dealers (Yanmar, Branson, Kubota, Mahindra, New Holland, Kioti and Deere), I've narrowed down new tractor options to two models with the exact same initial price: the Deere 1025r and the Kioti CK2510hst.

I've posted a similar question on another site, but wanted to also post here given this is a Kioti specific forum.

I'm sure that the Deere is good for 98%+ of what I want to do around the yard (2+ acres of general landscaping work and 1/3mi gravel driveway to box blade), but of course the bigger Kioti, is... bigger.

Deere	Kioti	
Weight 1444	2260	57%
Lift Weight	825 1092	32%
Lift Height 71.2 87.8	23%
3pt Lift 681 1203	77%
Displacement 68.1 85 25%
RPM 3200	2600	-19%
HP 23.9 24.5 3%
PTO HP 18 19.8 10%
Hydraulic g/m 6.3 11.3 79%

I have reservations about the Kioti brand - it seems like there's lots of dealer turnover and some reported (online) issues with initial quality and support. That said, there's a local dealer and my experience there has been great each time I've looked.

From the Deere perspective, we have some family members who buy some BIG Ag equipment from another location of the local dealer, and the sales guy knows this, so I think I'll be well cared for over the long run. And while it shouldn't be that way, it is what it is. But, that's at a different dealer location and I actually haven't checked out the local store where I'd probably be going if I need any work done on the tractor.

So, if you were in my shoes, would you go for the all out specs of the Kioti or the brand name security of the Deere?


----------



## BigT

Hi cromo900,

Great to have you visit our forum. 

I believe that I would go for the Kioti to do the driveway work, primarily because it is 57% heavier and will be able to pull more gravel if required.


----------



## pogobill

BigT makes a good point. That being said, have you thought about a larger Deere, a used one, that you could get for,, perhaps the same price?


----------



## DK35vince

I'm not familiar with the 2 models you are looking at so I can't help you there.
I can tell you my previous tractor was a John Deere 850. I liked it, it was a good machine for me.
I replaced it with a Kioti DK 35.
I've had my Kioti for 14 years now (nearing 2000 hours).
It been an excellent tractor. Works great, well built, never gives me any problems.
I wouldn't hesitate to buy one again.


----------



## cromo900

Thanks for the replies.

I haven't considered a larger Deere. Mainly due to cost. Having started at the Yanmar dealer with them showing me the 221 at ~$11k, everything has crept up since then. So the 1025r and CK2510 are at the top of what I want to spend.

Tractors around here are few and far between on the used market and you don't get much, if any, savings to go that route.

I think my mind is made up for the Kioti. Reading the NAEDA survey results and seeing Kioti honored with their gold award two years in a row sealed it. Just need to wait for the dealer to be open...


----------



## kiotioilpan

I just bought a CK3510 hst. Looking at the tractor never noticed the exposed engine oil pan. Went over a sharp rock and distroyed the pan. hens the user name.


----------



## Thomas

OUCH...maybe some sort skid plate needed???


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

kiotioilpan said:


> I just bought a CK3510 hst. Looking at the tractor never noticed the exposed engine oil pan. Went over a sharp rock and distroyed the pan. hens the user name.


Shouldn't it have been killedkiotioilpan?  My John Deere has an exposed oil pan too. I don't think they anticipate these things going off roading.


----------



## kiotioilpan

tractor beam said:


> Shouldn't it have been killedkiotioilpan?  My John Deere has an exposed oil pan too. I don't think they anticipate these things going off roading.


I'm welding the pan and making a skid plate. it was the perfect situation for failure. large rock pointy side up and the bucket was full. When I was loading the bucket I caught the edge of the rock and stood it up dead center of the tractor. I was lucky to see the oil running out. Still running out after I shut her down.
Is the pan on your deere Alloy or metal?


----------



## LD48750

tractor beam said:


> Shouldn't it have been killedkiotioilpan?  My John Deere has an exposed oil pan too. *I don't think they anticipate these things going off roading.*



The only time my tractors see a road is plowing or grading.
99%+ is working "OFF ROAD".

I kind of thought that was what they were designed for.


----------



## kiotioilpan

LD48750 said:


> The only time my tractors see a road is plowing or grading.
> 99%+ is working "OFF ROAD".
> 
> I kind of thought that was what they were designed for.


Me too. The pan has been repaired and up and running. I'm making a skid plate for it now. I cant seem to upload photos on here.


----------

